# Fake IPHONE Rip Offs***



## stalky (Jun 4, 2009)

Heya guys whats the difference between the real apple iphone and the fake ones that have flooded the market like the 

"Aphone (apple rip off)

can they still run all the same games / apps as a normal iphone?

please advise


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It's just a look alike, the guts are 100% different. It doesn't even have WIFI. There is no way it will run iPhone apps. If you want an iPhone, you need to pay for an iPhone. That aPhone isn't even a good knock off.


----------

